# Radar



## Pipp (Sep 21, 2009)

Radar was my second bunny. I fostered him in from the rescue org that preceded SARSBC, although I knew they were shutting down, so he was probably going to be with me forever. He had been born at the shelter, and was just under a year old. Nobody had wanted him. I told Kate, the rescue person, to just bring over the bunny least likely to get another home. She called from her cellphone and said she was on her way with Radar. She was so harried trying to re-home all her rabbits, she barely stopped the car. 

He wasn't outgoing and loaded with personality and attitude like Pipp, but Radar was a sweetheart -- a plain black rabbit with a bitten nose and a gentle soul. (Apparently at the rescue, he had been making goo-goo eyes at a bunny named Cookie. He stuck his nose through the bars and she practically bit it off. He just blinked a few times and stuck it back in again). 

He met his bunny wife, Darry, a year or so later, and it was love at first sight. She bossed him around mercilessly, but he never complained. 

He preferred her to people, he was a little shy, but he'd come out and say hello when humans were around. And he liked his pets once he was used to somebody -- as long as you didn't touch his rather mangled nose. 

He was only five, but he had slowed down the last few months. I thought it was a respiratory infection, but the vet said no, he wasn't sure what was wrong with him, but his lungs were clear. I thought the antibiotics had cleared up whatever the problem was, but I guess not. 

He passed away early this afternoon. 

He will be missed. :bigtears:


sas


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Radar. He knew how much he was loved by you. Binky free little bunny.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 21, 2009)

[align=center]





We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 









[/align]


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 21, 2009)

Geez I'm sorry sas ; I had to go to bed after my posting early Am

Ireally had a bad feeling about it then 
Sorry!

You were sort of stranded with him in bad shape for most of the morning...
The necropsy results will be interesting 

Binky free Radar :bigtears:


----------



## Floodcat (Sep 21, 2009)

Sincere condolences. RIP Radar.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2009)

we're so sorry to hear of your loss of Radar--I sometimes wish I could avoid this area completely and am happy when there are no postings. It's a sad fact of life that we are going to lose our loved pets--but we still would do the rescue no matter as each little fur baby has enriched our lives so much. Mr. B's loss hit especially hard even though you had to be very careful--he was a very aggressive biter and thankfully he was less than two pounds, although the biting and bleeding I received and did were no fun. We knew he didn't have a very nice life before we got him, so it was understandable. It took more than five years for him to calm down although you still couldn't handle him very much. Each rescue has brought us joy and we try to do our best, just like you with Radar. Rest in peace little man and binky free at the bridge-say hi to Cmdr Bun-Bun, Stockton, Mr. B, Mel, Lilly, Nik-Nik, and Bonny for us all.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 21, 2009)

Binky free, Radar.:rainbow::tears2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Sas. He went downhill so quickly. He was such a sweet little guy and I know he appreciated all the love and care you gave him. Binky free, Radar.:rainbow:


----------



## Tam24927 (Sep 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is crazy how important these guys become to us. Binky Free little one.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 21, 2009)

so sorry RIP


----------



## kahlin (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 22, 2009)

Aww I'm so very sorry Sas


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry sas. He was such a sweet boy, and so loved. :tears2: Binky free Radar.....:rainbow:


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 22, 2009)

so sorry to hear of your loss...


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 22, 2009)

:tears2: I'm so sorry, SAS. Radar was such a nice bunny, and having met him, I know how happy he was with you and Darry.

God Bless, Radar, sweet boy

Jan

ps - How's Darry doing?


----------



## JimD (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry, sas 

Binkie free Radar!

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 22, 2009)

I am so sorry Pipp. Radar is a handsome guy, binky free little dude!:hug:


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss, what a gorgeous boy. 

ray: Binky free Radar :rainbow:


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Sep 23, 2009)

Binky Free Radar!
I'm so sorry, although I didn't know him, I'm sure he was thee sweetest cutest little guy


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 24, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww, Radar! That porch areawon't be the same without him.

How's Darry doing? 

So sorry to hear this Sas.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 24, 2009)

Ouch, this one hurts! This is my first visit in a while, so it's shocking to me. 

Oh, Pipp, I'm so sorry. Unfortunately, I know your pain, and I do know how much you absolutely loved him with all your heart - and he you. You gave him such a good, comfortable, loving life - he had such great companionship with you and the other buns in the house. Thank God you came along because he was able to live a full and happy life. You did everything you could for him and he knew it and loved you for it. Don't beat yourself up for what you could've, should've, would've done better. You did everything you could and then some. 

I'm so sorry. I'll be saying some prayers for you tonight and you'll be in my thoughts.

Sending Love,
Carolyn


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 27, 2009)

sorry for your loss, Radar sounded like a wonderful bun,
Binky free Radar :angelandbunny:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh Sas I'm so sorry you lost Radar. He was a very lucky Bunny to have had you as a Mommie.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow: Sweet Radar

Susanink iris:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 27, 2009)




----------

